# RAD-140 and dry mouth



## Sickman (Oct 11, 2020)

My roomate started taking 15mg RAD-140. He only started taking it for a week, and then stopped because he said it was giving him insane cottonmouth. Like so dry that no amount of water could make it go away. Has anyone ever heard of this side effect?


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2020)

Sickman said:


> My roomate started taking 15mg RAD-140. He only started taking it for a week, and then stopped because he said it was giving him insane cottonmouth. Like so dry that no amount of water could make it go away. Has anyone ever heard of this side effect?



no. 

usually people who take SARMS just grow a vagina where their taint used to be.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Oct 12, 2020)

Sickman said:


> My roomate started taking 15mg RAD-140. He only started taking it for a week, and then stopped because he said it was giving him insane cottonmouth. Like so dry that no amount of water could make it go away. Has anyone ever heard of this side effect?



yeah, even worse than that are the splitting headaches. tell him to throw that shit in the trashcan like I did.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 12, 2020)

Everybody is so anti-sarms around here, whatever. But Greg Doucette gives quite a bit of info on sarms...


----------

